# Halloween Recipe & Party Decor Videos



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some videos with recipes, haunt & party decor ideas to get you into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

(H.E.B ...in Texas!)


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just love all her costumes!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween: Martha Stewart & Christian Siriano make a Mermaid costume
http://www.marthastewart.com/859403/halloween-costume-week-mermaids

Halloween Martha: Spooky Party Picks
http://www.marthastewart.com/245078/halloween-party-picks

Halloween Martha: Treats for Halloween
http://www.marthastewart.com/254311/halloween-cookies-and-treats

Halloween Martha: Anatomy Trays
http://www.marthastewart.com/912982/grays-anatomy-halloween-trays
Halloween At Martha's
http://www.marthastewart.com/913614/scary-halloween-martha-stewarts-house

Halloween Martha: How To Make Halloween Curtains
http://www.marthastewart.com/921067/how-make-halloween-curtains

Halloween Martha: Brenden Fraiser & Martha Stewart MUMMY!
http://www.marthastewart.com/250684/halloween-special-blooper

Halloween Martha: How to on Making fingers!
http://www.marthastewart.com/912940/ideas-halloween-parties

Halloween Martha: Makeup Tutorial for Spider Lady
http://www.marthastewart.com/916771/special-effects-makeup-halloween

Halloween Martha: Creating a Haunted Library- what to do with Apothecary Jars, and other decor ideas
http://www.marthastewart.com/916883/creating-haunted-library-halloween

Halloween Martha: Outdoor Halloween Decorating with Artist William Joyce (HUGE Spider)
http://www.marthastewart.com/916915/halloween-decorating-william-joyce-part-2

Halloween Martha: How To for "BeeHive" Hair
http://www.marthastewart.com/251983/halloween-beehive-hair

Halloween Martha: Ideas for Alchemy Lab!
http://www.marthastewart.com/921084/organized-and-scary-halloween-workstation

Halloween Martha: Costume Bride of Frankenstien
http://www.marthastewart.com/921085/bride-frankenstein-halloween-costume

Halloween Martha: How To Anatomy Trays 
http://www.marthastewart.com/912982/grays-anatomy-halloween-trays


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloweenie- there you go inspiring me again! I am supposed to be up cleaning my house but instead I am glued to my computer watching these videos. LOL!!! I need an intervention!! LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you.Cool to see fellow halloween forum member on hgtv.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy Canoli H1!!! Stop by Starbucks today?  Thanks for posting all these entertaining videos!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Halloweenie- there you go inspiring me again! I am supposed to be up cleaning my house but instead I am glued to my computer watching these videos. LOL!!! I need an intervention!! LOL


I know! I got going and could'nt stop myself! Glad you enjoyed them. 



Tannasgach said:


> Holy Canoli H1!!! Stop by Starbucks today?  Thanks for posting all these entertaining videos!


I think coffee would have made it worse...once I get on a roll..  Glad you had fun watching. 

I was trying to remember a show, was it Halloween House Party? They did a Halloween makeover for a haunt at a couple of people homes? I can't remember what network it was on....


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post these Halloweenie!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post these Halloweenie!


Sure, you are welcome!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

DIY Network with Chris Grundy ...funny!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Barry Has some FAB ideas....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

]


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I could find the complete video of this one! It looks great. 





Some nice haunts to get you inspired. (Great job ...most likely a members of the Forum)


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

More cool yard haunts to check out!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ben & Jerry's Halloween
http://www.benjerry.com/halloween/


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sandra Lee Halloween Jello Shots





Sandra Lee Halloween Sangria





Sandra Lee Halloween Alice In Wonderland Cocktail





Sandra Lee Halloween Mad Hatter Cocktail





Sandra Lee Halloween Magical Mojito





Sandra Lee Halloween Phoenix Rising





Sandra Lee Halloween Fire Water Martini





Sandra Lee Halloween Moon Pies





Hand Painted Caramel Apples Food Network





Halloween Goodies Food Network





Halloween Jack O" lantern Dipped Strawberries


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkin French Toast





Chocolate Candy Crispy Cakes





Taste Of Home Halloween Centerpiece





Caramel Apples





Halloween Green EYE Monster Cupcake





Haunted House Cupcakes





Purple People Eater Cupcakes





Orange Spike Monster Cupcake


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ghost Rider Costumes*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have'nt been able to find many Halloween themed recipe videos with _savory_ recipes for parties 

....no entertaining witches or goblins but nice savory video recipes of snacks that would be great to serve at a Halloween party.









Idea for Hallowee dip presentation...

Easy Creamy Artichoke Dip





Sausage & Cheese Dip (Queso)





Clams Casino Dip





Restruant Style Spinach Artichoke Dip





Garlic Ginger Wings













Baked Brie Dip- (neat to make it look like a Mummy's face- layering the strips of pastry -would look like bandages- and pipe some cream cheese for eyes, etc.)





Smokey Sausage Cups





Seven Layer Dip 





Seven Layer Dip served as a spiders web....










Seven Layer Salad





Make the layers more defined and maybe create a Jack-O-Lantern face on top of the salad with the veggies and egg slices....
















Five Star Buffalo Chicken Dip





Create a Halloween Silhouette out of Pre-made pie dough tinted with black dye, to top your warm dips.










Easy Slow Cooker Beef French Dip





Easy Party Appetizers- 





Spooky way to serve the Cheese Balls


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

These would be fun for all those who will be do carnival type Halloween themes this year.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!! Thanks for posting all of these! Gonna sit down here soon and watch them ALL!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Halloweenie -- Thanks for taking the time to gather and post all of these. It's like BOO-TUBE  Can't wait to wait them!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

purpleferrets3 said:


> WOW!! Thanks for posting all of these! Gonna sit down here soon and watch them ALL!


 You are welcome....have fun! 



B Scary said:


> Halloweenie -- Thanks for taking the time to gather and post all of these. It's like BOO-TUBE  Can't wait to wait them!



You are welcome.....Boo-Tube! LOL...so cute!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking for macabe baking recipes for you party....some great books to check out:








Zombie Cupcakes by Zilly Posen 
"Eyeball" cupcakes from this book.....
















 Lily Vanilli's "A Zombie Ate My Cupcake!"
Has a recipe for a VERY realistic looking Heart cake....









Dracula's Bite Cupcakes
Recipe From Lily Vanilli's "A Zombie Ate My Cupcake!" @ Amazon

You will need:
One batch of red velvet cupcakes 
Handful of pomegranate seeds

For the cream-cheese frosting:
2 tablespoons (25g) butter, at room temperature
1⁄2 cup (125g) cream cheese, at room temperature
1⁄2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1⁄4 cup (125g) confectioner's (icing) sugar

For the cherry sauce:
1 cup (125g) black cherries, very ripe 
and de-stoned or canned
1⁄4 cup (50g) superfine (caster) sugar
1⁄2 cup (120ml) water or juice from the canned cherries, if using
1⁄2 teaspoon lime juice
1 tablespoon cornstarch (cornflour) or arrowroot

Ideally, always decorate your cakes with ingredients that complement their flavor. These cream-cheese frosted red velvet cupcakes are topped with "blood" made from pulped black cherries and dotted with pomegranate seeds or redcurrants.

1. To make the frosting, beat the softened butter in a small bowl. Add the cream cheese and blend together until there are no lumps. Add the vanilla extract and gradually beat in the sugar until you have a fairly thick, spreadable consistency. Ice the cupcakes using the back of a dessertspoon and give them a smooth finish.

2. To make the cherry sauce, blend the cherries in a bowl using an electric hand blender, then place in a medium-sized heavy-based pan with the sugar, water, lime juice, and cornstarch or arrowroot. Heat on medium until the cherries begin to release their liquid, and then slowly bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce to a simmer and heat until the cherry mixture has thickened to the desired consistency (runny enough to pipe but thick enough to prevent bleeding into the frosting). Allow to cool.

3. Fit a piping bag with a number 67 tip, then pour in the cherry pulp mixture. Insert the tip gently into the frosting to make "bite marks," and then spill the "blood" out over each cake. Dot the finished cakes with pomegranate seeds.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

MORE Yard Haunts! ...such awesome work.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Trains!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Could create a FAB haunt around this....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haunted Train Story


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

More awesome Haunt videos to check out!  































Some REAL Haunts! 












Puckette Ghosthttp://www.ghouli.org/investigations/puckett.htm





Story....http://www.castleofspirits.com/hamptoncourt.html


Puckette Ghost http://www.ghouli.org/investigations/puckett.htm


A few clips here...police video in pursuit and the car disappears.http://actualghostvideoclips.net/


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Something silly & fun....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Create Your Own Halloween Wreaths





Halloween Party Decorations


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween BLOCK Party 2012


----------

